# Ovulation following an IVF BFN



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

We sadly got a BFN last Thursday after our first IVF cycle...I have long luteal phases of around 30/31 days (ovulate cd14/15) and started getting very light spotting around when AF would've arrived in "natural" cycle...got BFN on the Thursday morning, didn't use cyclogest that morning and AF arrived full on within an hour or so...

In a natural cycle I usually start getting ovulation symptoms from around cd10 onwards & ovulate cd14/15...and I do tend to get pretty bad ovulation pain & symptoms.

The last couple of days I've started to get ovulation symptoms...very sharp stabbing pains in both ovaries (consultant says that due to high progesterone levels I may release more than one egg a month sometimes) - ovaries are really aching, lower back ache, nausea, tiredness, bloated, frequent peeing...and today I've started to get a little bit of EWCM.

I was just wondering, following a very recent IVF BFN, is it possible to ovulate the following cycle (ie so soon) as it just feels exactly like it always has when I'm about to.

Could I be approaching ovulation & my cycles have just kicked right back in after the IVF   (We're ttc naturally again until start FET in August)

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, ovulation can kick in cycle straight after IVF and you may find that you may get a slightly shorter cycle cos of any remaining drugs in your system. Having said that, some people get a longer cycle one after treatment.

Ruth


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Ruth...definitely feels like I'm gonna ovulate next few days !!


----------

